# Geerhardus Vos's "Reformed Dogmatics"



## bookslover (Sep 24, 2014)

Does anyone know if Vos's "Reformed Dogmatics" will be published as physical books? It appears to be available only as Logos software. Grrr.

We traditionalists like to have something we can hold in our hands instead of having to stare at hundreds of pages on a computer screen.

I repeat: Grrr.


----------



## JimmyH (Sep 24, 2014)

bookslover said:


> Reform


Google yielded this ......... Lexham Press | Reformed Dogmatics


----------



## Jake (Sep 24, 2014)

JimmyH said:


> bookslover said:
> 
> 
> > Reform
> ...




That appears to be a link to Logos.


----------



## JimmyH (Sep 24, 2014)

Jake said:


> JimmyH said:
> 
> 
> > bookslover said:
> ...



On my computer it is Lexham Press and shows an image of 5 vol hard copies  ;


----------



## bookslover (Sep 24, 2014)

JimmyH said:


> Jake said:
> 
> 
> > JimmyH said:
> ...



At the bottom of that page, you can see that the publisher is linked to (owned by?) Logos. I think that packaging graphic may represent what the software comes in.


----------



## JimmyH (Sep 24, 2014)

bookslover said:


> JimmyH said:
> 
> 
> > Jake said:
> ...


My mistake. I just got off the phone with them to confirm. On my browser, running Firefox with No-Script and a Linux OS, it doesn't specify that it is logos software. It does show that at the bottom of the page though. Sorry if I got anyone's hopes up, however briefly.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 24, 2014)

I've got it on Logos. There's always the option to print out the pages if you prefer to hold them in your hands. The Logos iPad app works quite well for reading one page at a time.


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 24, 2014)

When a book is out of print, Logos frequently gives a faux cover look to suggest what a "great deal" you are getting on these thick and substantive volumes of digital 0's and 1's.


----------



## bookslover (Sep 25, 2014)

UPDATE: I got a Twitter message from the Logos people assuring me that Vos's "Reformed Dogmatics" WILL be published as physical books. Volumes 1 and 2 (of 5) will be out soon, they said. The message didn't name a publisher or a date. I'll try to find out.

More Vos!


----------



## bookslover (Sep 25, 2014)

UPDATE 2: The Logos people told me that Volumes 1 and 2 of Vos's "Reformed Dogmatics" will be published as physical books in November, 2014, by Lexham Press of Bellingham, WA (same folks as the Logos Software). Now, I've sent a message asking about pricing (it's like pulling teeth getting information). Stay tuned.


----------



## jogri17 (Sep 25, 2014)

Looking into it for you.


----------



## jogri17 (Sep 25, 2014)

I can confirm after talking to the Reformed Product manager and the gentleman on the editorial board of Lexham that they have decided to make this title available in print. 

It is also included in the Logos 5 Reformed Platinum base Package. Thus, when it is complete, you will be able to keep it as we are allowing access those who pre-ordered it without charging them yet.

Lexham press plans to release all five volumes and that we *expect* (Note the condition and it is not a promise!) to have two ready by Fall.


----------



## bookslover (Sep 26, 2014)

jogri17 said:


> I can confirm after talking to the Reformed Product manager and the gentleman on the editorial board of Lexham that they have decided to make this title available in print.
> 
> It is also included in the Logos 5 Reformed Platinum base Package. Thus, when it is complete, you will be able to keep it as we are allowing access those who pre-ordered it without charging them yet.
> 
> Lexham press plans to release all five volumes and that we *expect* (Note the condition and it is not a promise!) to have two ready by Fall.



That pretty much jibes with what they told me - though my tweeter from Logos Reformed specifically said they'd be out in November. We'll see, I guess. Thanks for checking, Joseph.


----------



## bookslover (Sep 26, 2014)

I just sent an email to Westminster East's bookstore, asking if they plan to carry these first two volumes. They're all in the jammies now, at this time of night, so I hope to hear something sometime tomorrow.


----------



## jogri17 (Sep 26, 2014)

bookslover said:


> jogri17 said:
> 
> 
> > I can confirm after talking to the Reformed Product manager and the gentleman on the editorial board of Lexham that they have decided to make this title available in print.
> ...



NP. I was personally curious myself and wanted to confirm. I'll make sure to post a selfie when we get them in


----------



## bookslover (Sep 26, 2014)

UPDATE 3: I heard back from the Logos Reformed people. As to price, they're thinking $30-$35 per volume, which certainly sounds reasonable. And I heard back from Westminster East's bookstore. They are definitely planning to carry these first two volumes, and will send out an email ad blast when they get them.

So, I guess now we just have to sit back and wait!

More Vos!


----------



## reaganmarsh (Sep 26, 2014)

I'll eagerly await these volumes.


----------



## jogri17 (Sep 26, 2014)

Our company is pretty good at customer service eh


----------



## JesseM (Oct 14, 2014)

Just to chime in, yes Vos is coming soon! I will be at the Lexham booth at ETS and we plan to have volumes 1 and 2 available for purchase. It should be available to general consumers and trade stores around that time as well.

The books will look great:





This image reflects the cover design the physical books will feature.

We're very excited about it's release!

Jesse 
CRC
Washington


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 14, 2014)

JesseM said:


> Just to chime in, yes Vos is coming soon! I will be at the Lexham booth at ETS and we plan to have volumes 1 and 2 available for purchase. It should be available to general consumers and trade stores around that time as well.



How soon is soon?


----------



## jwithnell (Oct 14, 2014)

Drooool!


----------



## One Little Nail (Oct 16, 2014)

So those that are familiar with Vos what does he as a theologian have to offer, looking for any contribution here!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 16, 2014)

Take my money


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 16, 2014)

Apparently these volumes are supposed to have been very clearly written, which comes as a huge shock to me! 

See the following post: Bring the Books: Geerhardus Vos' 5-Volume Reformed Dogmatics May Surprise You


----------

